# eyefinity task bar location?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have 3 monitors and am currently running my radeon 5450. however my HIS HD 5770 1gb will be here from Newegg by Tuesday. i have used eyefinity with my two monitors that the 5450 supports but i cant do gaming with the stupid bezel in the way. so now that i can support 3 monitors i want to set up eyefinity nicely. however i have 2 17" monitors on the left and right of a 19" dell. is there a way i can configure the windows task bar to sit on the 19" dell instead of all the way to the left on the 17" in the corner? cause i think it would be sweet if i had the taskbar stretch accross the entire thing but i want the main monitor to be the 19". and i definitely want eyefinity for my games now that i can actually play them on multiple monitors without the damn crosshair in the middle of the bezel.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o and all the monitors are the same resolution


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know if Eyefinity is any different than the Windows setup. But Windows allows you to place the Start Bar wherever that you want.


----------



## Dietrich Hertel (Dec 18, 2009)

Did you get this straightened out?

If not as the above poster has said the Window's settings for you monitors will let you move the Taskbar from one monitor to the next.

Once you are ready to take you monitors to the next level you will have to use AMD's Catalyst Control Center. You have to have the AMD drivers installed to have the CCC. The CCC will have a set of controls similar to the Window's controls. The difference is that they will allow you to configure a monitor group. This is what will make the three into one. This will allow your bar to stretch all the way across the three screens. You will be able to pin the whole world to it.

Catalyst Control Center also offers Hydravision and Hydragrid. Hydravision makes multiple desktops that can be toggled through. The Hydragrid is a grid that allows windows to be snapped in. This is to resolve the loss of the ability to 'Snap to' with Windows.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

On a side note, I just noticed you are using different sized monitors. So it would appear that you don't have Eyefinity setup. Unless I'm mistaken, Eyefinity requires ALL of the monitors to be the same size/resolution.


----------



## Dietrich Hertel (Dec 18, 2009)

I think eyefinity works with different sized monitors. It's very popular to have smaller side screens.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

nope i have a widescreen in the middle i got like a week ago and it wont work with eyefinity. eyefinity like initializes but it forces the widescreen to default to the resolution of the smaller resolutions. and as for the 19" and two 17"s it works just fine because the 19 has the same resolution.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The setups noted in the setup guide ( http://www.amd-news.com/assets/files/amd-cn/Eyefinity_SetupGuide_v1_AMD.pdf ) all use identical monitors.


----------

